# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Xin mẫu hoa văn CNC theo hình

## kid.phan2705

Chào ACE trong diễn đàn.

Em mới gia nhập diễn đàn cũng như công việc về cắt CNC. Em có khách đặt mẫu hoa văn như thế này nhưng tìm hoài không thấy ở đâu hết. ACE nào có cho em xin file vector được ko ạ? Nếu có tính phí thì nhắn riêng em hoặc liên hệ theo sđt: 01206 888 100

Em xin trân thành cám ơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## ktshung

mẫu tự vẽ bác ạ, không có sẳn đâu

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Bác nào có mẫu này ko cho em xin với ạ. thanks 
hoangthangbk51@gmail.com

----------

